# Corn Hole Game build thread.



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey gang, remember me?

It has been a while. My last woodworking adventure was trying to build my A&C Style coffee table. I got started only to discover my QSWO was too wet to use. So with that project on hold, I started expanding the shop. That has been going OK, but have to get rid of some junk. I did get all my machines back up and running.

I have wanted to build a Corn Hole Game for a while now and with The Summer of Paul Photo Monkey's BBQ coming I was really thinking about it. Then I opened my mail box yesterday and BAM! One of my wood working mags had some plans for one. I went out and bought some wood today and started cutting. I have all the pieces cut to size and I am ready for some joinery tomorrow night. Thinking of painter her in Raven's colors of purple and black.

I made some slight changes to the plan and cheated a bit and used BORG S4S pine, instead of poplar. I didn't feel like milling the wood and just wanted to get it going for this project.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Glad to see ya round Paul. 
I made some a few years ago. Love playing bags. 
I don't like calling it corn hole, if you know what I mean. Laughing!!!!! 
BTW I just got that same magazine (Wood)


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking forward to this build. It's about time you got back here and started posting again.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Yeah Dom, I am not fond of the corn hole name, not sure what they were thinking. I was actually shocked the first time I had to cover a Corn Hole Tournament for my newspaper. I had not heard of it before.

Glad I started a new project, even if my shop is still a bit of a mess. Feels nice to cut some wood again.

Paul


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

'Round here we play "washers" similar board except 3 holes each worth different points. We throw metal washers about 2" or so in diameter


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Hey gang, remember me?
> I have all the pieces cut to size and I am ready for some joinery tomorrow night. Thinking of painter her in Raven's colors of purple and black.


I think it would look better in yellow,red, and blue . Here's a template you can enlarge to layout the colors:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Alchymist, I will definitely give it some thought, not. Hahahahaha. It will be the Super Bowl Champion Baltimore Ravens colors or Superman colors. I have not decided.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Got a little time in the shop after work today, cut the joinery for the frames and got one glued up. With every project I learn what I am lacking and need to work on. Today's lesson, you really need a decent size, flat assembly table. The plywood on the saw and work bench is not cutting it. It will have to do for today though. Plus I hate gluing things. I am sure I will get better as I get more experience.

Some of my glue joints might be a bit starved, just a bit. I was having trouble by myself on the uneven table. I might get my bro to help with the second one. I also may throw some small brads in there for a little extra bite.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

First frame out of the clamps and second one glued and clamped up. Second one went much easier than first. Practice makes perfect, or at least a little better than the first one. Everything seems nice and square so far. I hope the line up together. Tomorrow I will glue and nail the top and build the legs.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking good. Keep it up.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Shhhhh, don't tell cabinetman  but you can use pocket screws from underneath and then the top will be free of any marks and you don't have to fill anything. I haven't made a set yet but I'm planning too.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice to see you making some dust, Paul. I'm also glad to see another view of that mermaid. Wow, it's a lot larger than I thought!

I got that magazine too. My wife has been wanting me to make a set of these as well. But, man, that dumb ass name "corn hole" just grates at my nerves and annoys the hell out of me. So much that I can't even stand to think about the game. The name, by the way, comes from that the bean bags were once/sometimes filled with dried corn rather than dried beans.

Just remember this: It's OK to put corn in your pie hole. But, for god sakes, DON'T put pie in your corn hole. That's just nasty. :laughing:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Just call it bean bag toss or something Steve and get building. The game is pretty popular here in MD and I am even getting more used to the name Cornhole for this game. Wow, I just thought how funny it would be to paint legs and a rear end on it with the hole, you know where. Might not be family friendly though.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

clpead said:


> Shhhhh, don't tell cabinetman  but you can use pocket screws from underneath and then the top will be free of any marks and you don't have to fill anything. I haven't made a set yet but I'm planning too.


That or biscuits. Cabinetman loooooves his biscuits.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Wow, I just thought how funny it would be to paint legs and a rear end on it with the hole, you know where. Might not be family friendly though.


That thought has occurred to before too. Sick minds think alike :laughing:



ctwiggs1 said:


> That or biscuits. Cabinetman loooooves his biscuits


He even pretends the glue is gravy. Sweet, sweet gravy.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I must warn you not to play this game with strangers as you may end up unconcious in an alley somewhere.Seriously it looks to be a good game.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Got a little shop time in today. I got the tops glued and brad nailed to the frames. Waiting for them to dry. If you are going to build this, I recommend using poplar, like called for in the plans. I used pine, to try and save money, and it is much weaker than I had hoped. I tried to plane down a high edge on the frame joint and the joint broke. I glued it up and nailed it, but a harder wood might not have broke. I will get a shot of that later.

Next up will be making the legs, maybe some sanding of the frame and top.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I may have this fun summer game finished by winter time, but I got some shop time in tonight. I sanded some of the frame down where my joinery stuck out around the edge too far. This would have effected the trimming of the plywood with the router and pattern bit. I trimmed the overhanging plywood flush with the edges and then had to hit the corners with a belt sander because I still had some lumps from the edges sticking out. Now it seems to be pretty good. No real pics because I does not look too different.

My next steps will be sanding the entire boards and then working on the legs.


----------



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks great so far! I've built about 75 sets in the last three years for family, friends and ones I've sold (I should make a thread with some build pics). 

This is a great write-up for painting logos - http://www.cornholegameplayers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=3362


----------



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## mikeshawjr (Jul 25, 2013)

We play washers around here kinda the same but we have 3 holes a 1, 3 and 5 point hole so you can bust and go back down to 11. We play to 21. Fun game boards about the same as yours appears in the build.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Might just be camera angle ect but those boards look more than 24" wide...?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Where's our update Paul? 
Summers almost over. Lol


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

BK. its the camera angle. 17mm lens on a full frame DSLR will do that. Et All, about the updates, it has been a busy summer between my mom coming for an extended visit and my work schedule and it has been hard to find shop time. Plus my shop is shared with the other basement duties and has become a real mess with non shop things piling up in there. I have to put a stop to this and get it cleaned up. I am hoping the fall and winter will be more conducive to the projects I want to build. So I am praying the Corn Hole Game will be done for next summer

You all have seen the plaque my wife found for me at a flea market earlier this year. It should sum up the problem I have.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice sign! Maybe the game will be ready for next summer!

Then again, I am coming up on three months on my current build!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey Paul, get these boards finished up and get to playing!! This is the most addictive game in the world.

Cornhole originated in Cincinnati, OH so we take our cornhole pretty serious around here. Im not sure I know anyone that dosnt play.

I build 10 or 12 sets a year and being that we take our cornhole so serious, my boards are built to American Cornhole Association (yes it exists, Im a member!) specifications. The bags are just as important as the boards and are also made to ACA specifications. They should be duck canvas, 6" X 6", double stitched and filled with whole kernel corn and the total weight of each bag should be between 15 and 16 ounces. The corn is very important as the corn dust conditions the boards as you play and gives the boards the proper slickness.

We don't play baggo, bag toss, bean bag toss, etc. Its Cornhole!!

Anyhow, just wanted to nudge you to get this project finished. Its a blast. Youll see! Im glad to see this game is spreading further and further from OH!

When you get to the point that your ready for bags shoot me a PM if you want some help. The people selling on Ebay and other online retailers are selling bags that arnt regulation for rediculous prices. I have a girl that makes regulation bags for me for $15 per set. That's barely more than the cost of the material and corn and they are quality bags.

Heres a couple of sets that I made for Christmas gifts this passed Christmas. Again, these were gifts, for those that wanna call me out for painting college logos.


----------



## m4skinner (Apr 6, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> When you get to the point that your ready for bags shoot me a PM if you want some help. The people selling on Ebay and other online retailers are selling bags that arnt regulation for rediculous prices. I have a girl that makes regulation bags for me for $15 per set. That's barely more than the cost of the material and corn and they are quality bags.


I now someone that sells bags online that are regulation and high quality.
That is me.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

m4skinner said:


> I now someone that sells bags online that are regulation and high quality.
> That is me.


Yeah I should have been more clear. You can definitely find high quality regulation bags online. You pay for them though. Most of what I see online isn't regulation and are selling for as much as three times the cost as what I get quality bags for. Example, one buddy that I made boards for last summer purchased some logo bags online because he didn't want my high quality plain color bags. He paid almost $50 for them. The first time one of the bags hit a corner of the board, it ripped and spilled its guts which wasn't corn anyhow. They also were really light weight bags. Hes been playing with the bags I provide ever since and hasn't had a problem.


----------



## taylortn (Feb 24, 2014)

Made for my wife's boss for Christmas. Can you say " job security"?


----------



## lwhalen1988 (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is a set I made for my sister last year. The color really isn't that dark on that one in the last pic it's just the camera. Took awhile to paint lol.


----------



## lwhalen1988 (Apr 5, 2014)

The center graphics are stickers but everything else is painted. Cleared over everything and they have held up really well.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

BassBlaster, I'm halfway around the world (in the sandbox), and we have the game here on base. So guess it has spread from Ohio quite well! :thumbsup:


----------

